

Ask HN: good hosts for static files? - maien

I am looking for a host/place to host my static files, do anyone know of any low cost, high BW host/site that is good for this purpose? Or what are you using now and you find it good?
is S3 good for this purpose?
======
johnm
What's your usage model? Lots of files, long tail? Very few files but very
popular? Are the files really large (videos) or medium (images) or small
(text)? How much are you willing to spend? Do you care about latency or just
throughput? Etc.

